# Are you ready for the coming Black Friday? What are your must-have lists?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Black Friday Deals are On! Score our hottest savings before they're gone. Souke Black Friday Deals will deliver the incredible prices customers expect ...

When Black Friday 2022 rolls around, you'll not only be able to save up to 50% on Souke products, but if you take part in the events below, you'll also get an additional $10 discount coupon and win a free set!
All right, so let’s get into it!

*What are the Black Friday discounts?
Time*：Nov.24th ~ Nov29th
*Sales：*30% off all items, select products up to 50% off
Details:

During Nov.24th ~ Nov29th，Buy any product + $5 to get a SOUKE NEW Cycling Bottle which worth $29.99.
FREE SHIPPING over 159USD
-There is no need for a coupon code because the price will be reduced automatically.
*Additional Promotions：*
In addition, you can also take advantages of SOUKE activities *to get additional 10USD coupon* for Black Friday ,
Details are:
*Activity 1: Return Clients Sharing Discount
Time*：Nov.1-29
*Sales：*To Share SOUKE post on social media and get 10USD coupon
*Who* can join：Any customer who has purchased Souke clothes
*How* to join it：
Step 1：Cycling in a Souke outfit and take pictures or video.
Step 2：Share photos or videos to Facebook or Instagram and use the hashtags "#soukesports #soukecycling #soukebf2022" and "@soukecycling."
Step 3：Please contact us after posting. We will give you a $10 discount coupon.
Step 4：During Black Friday Sales(Nov.24th ~ Nov29th), buy any products and use the coupon to get additional 10USD off.
*if you are sharing on other social media like tiktok, forums, you can send us screenshot to apply for your coupon.
*Activity 2: SOUKE BF ‘GIVEAWAY’
Time：* Nov. 22-29
*Sales：*Join SOUKE Black Friday Giveaway to get additional coupon and win cycling sets free. All participating customers can get a 10USD voucher.
*Who* can join：EVERYONE
*How* to join it：
Step 1：We will post our Black Friday Giveaway Post on our official Instagram and Facebook acccount @soukecycling
Step 2：Like our post, and comment on our post, while tag three cycling friends in. If facebook post, please do share the post as well
Step 3：Please let us know after posting. On November 29th, we will count all the customers who participated in the sharing and then select a lucky one to gift a Souke cycling suit (the more likes and shares, the greater the probability of selection). We will post our Black Friday Giveaway Post on our official Instagram and Facebook acccount @soukecycling,
*Both events can be attended at the same time, but a single event can only be attended once.

So come on! Don't hesitate！Go to the website and get your must-have cycling kits for this season!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke new cycling bottle, limited design, will come out soon, which is 29.99USD/pc, however, you can just get it at 5USD if you have any orders in our official store, during our Black Friday Sale! (Nov. 24-29th) Cannot wait for this amazing bottle 😍


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

*SOUKE BF 2022 MUST-HAVE LIST
CS1101 SL Jersey + BS1601 Bib Short* 








Jersey CS1101+ Bib Shorts BS1601 + Accessories - Cycling Set


Keep visiting new places, exploring new adventures,developing new self inside, and enjoy a better life with cycling!Simple is Classic! Wearing SOUKE CS1101 and BS1601, always ready for another cycling journey!




www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

*SOUKE BF 2022 MUST-HAVE LIST* 
*CS1122 SL Jersey + BS1606 Bib Shorts*








Jersey CS1122+ Bib Shorts BS1606 + Accessories - Cycling Set


Keep visiting new places, exploring new adventures,developing new self inside, and enjoy a better life with cycling!Simple is Classic! Wearing SOUKE CS1122 and BS1606, always ready for another cycling journey!




www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

*SOUKE BF 2022 MUST-HAVE LIST 
CS1105 SL Jersey + BS1601 Bib Shorts* 








Jersey CS1105+ Bib Shorts BS1601 + Accessories - Souke Sports Cycling


Keep visiting new places, exploring new adventures,developing new self inside, and enjoy a better life with cycling!Simple is Classic! Wearing SOUKE CS1105 and BS1601, always ready for another cycling journey!




www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE 2022 Black Friday Giveaway Begins NOW！
Try your luck here to win SOUKE premium cycling sets! And any one who joined can get 10USD additional coupon during Black Friday Sale! Good luck everyone!

Rules:

Follow INS @soukecycling & Like the Post or FB: Souke-Sports
Comment: "#soukebf2022 rock" and a Random No.
Tag 3 Real Cyclists in
Winner Picked on Nov. 30
Anyone Joined the Giveaway can
Get 10USD Additional BF Coupon


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke Black Friday Sales will begin in several hours , are you excited? The best deal in one year! 30% off whole site and 50% off on selected items! Price drops directly, no coupon needed! You can also join out giveaways to gain additional 10USD saving! Come on and join in us.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

💥 Souke 2022 Black Friday Begins Now. 💥the biggest sales in one year. Up to 50% on selected items, don’t miss it.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

2022 Black Friday only one day left. Don't miss the biggest sales in the year.


----------

